# Another Brit



## brandle (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi to you All
Just a quick hello to you all from another new name, my interest is WW2 german aircraft, on the bench at present is an poor fitting JU 88 from Revell, but with a touch of care and a dash of anger management Im sure I will get this poor little kit looking something like, I work in 1/72, and I look forward to meeting you all along the way.

Regards
Brandle


----------



## imalko (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome Brandle. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi and welcome. Where sre you based/living? I think you'll enjoy your time here in the madhouse!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## brandle (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Im in west yorkshire Airframe.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah, not that far away then. I'm a Geordie by birth, but now live in Cheshire.


----------



## brandle (Feb 8, 2010)

The wife heads from new-biggin-by-the-sea...


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice to meet you Brandle! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ian lanc (Feb 8, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Ah, not that far away then. I'm a Geordie by birth, but now live in Cheshire.



I suppose somebody had to come from there !  

Welcome Brandle, I'm from Nottinghamshire


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2010)

Don't mind Ian, Brandle, he's harmless - even though he does wearLlincoln Green and lives in the forest!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the family Brandle.... I see that you've already run into Terry (Airframes), our house trained F4F Wildcat fetishist! One of the things he has, but all do still love him nonetheless....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2010)

Grrrr!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 9, 2010)

LMAO...way to go, Lucky!

You do realize that Airframes is probably gonna come up with a way to kill us in our sleep over the Wildcat thing, don't ya'? God knows I'm innocent of all wrongdoing... 

Anyway, welcome aboard, brandle!


----------



## seesul (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brandle!
Greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 9, 2010)

G'day to you Brandle, welcome from down under and a former Lancastrian, it's nice to have you join us.


----------



## brandle (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, so Airframes your like the wildcats, my fetish is the BF 109, Love em.....head to head maybe.....lol


----------



## rochie (Feb 9, 2010)

hello and welcome brandle


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2010)

Er..no, I don't particularly like the Wil....that thing! You'll get the idea after a little time here!!
Now Spit, P51, Mossie, FW190, Bf109 etc, they're Ok !
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2010)

We do have that photo evidence that we can post.....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard, B! Happy posting!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2010)

Take no notice of Jan (Lucky 13), he's Swettish, don't you know!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brandle.


----------



## otftch (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome.
Ed


----------



## brandle (Feb 10, 2010)

Pleasure to be here thanks all.I can see there is fun to be found here aswell as technical info and help.


----------



## Loiner (Feb 10, 2010)

brandle said:


> Thanks everyone, Im in west yorkshire Airframe.



Hey neighbour, whereabouts (LS, BD, HX, HD or WF)?. Good to have another from this part of the world.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> We do have that photo evidence that we can post.....



I think it's necessary. Go.  

Welcome from New Jersey, USA


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 10, 2010)

I found the photo evidence! BTW welcome to the family.


----------



## brandle (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks again everyone Hi there Loiner Im In Halifax.


----------



## Loiner (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah, ok. On the doorstep of probably the best model shop in the Yorkshire region. I've dragged the missus across there once or twice recently to experience the delights of Halifax, but secretly to pay a visit to Modellers World in Piece Hall.


----------



## brandle (Feb 11, 2010)

Modellers world is my church, always worth the visit.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Karl Sitts (Mar 3, 2010)

brandle said:


> Hi to you All
> Just a quick hello to you all from another new name, my interest is WW2 german aircraft, on the bench at present is an poor fitting JU 88 from Revell, but with a touch of care and a dash of anger management Im sure I will get this poor little kit looking something like, I work in 1/72, and I look forward to meeting you all along the way.
> 
> Regards
> Brandle


Brandle, Welcome! may be you could post some pictures as you go! My main interest is Radio Control. My current project is a 1/12 scale, twin electric fan jet of a Me. 262A- 1a ( Yellow 2). Due to health problems, I've been slow getting started. This is a great site to look at models with some very talented builders! Glad to have you with us!
I'm a novice R/ C pilot (poweredSailplanes), but an expert crasher!


----------



## leebingate (Mar 10, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Don't mind Ian, Brandle, he's harmless - even though he does wearLlincoln Green and lives in the forest!



Welcome to the family Brandle.... I see that you've already run into Terry (Airframes), our house trained F4F Wildcat fetishist! One of the things he has, but all do still love him nonetheless....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2010)

leebingate said:


> Welcome to the family Brandle.... I see that you've already run into Terry (Airframes), our house trained F4F Wildcat fetishist! One of the things he has, but all do still love him nonetheless....



Pretty forward of ya for a first post. I suggest getting to know Mr. Fox first before assuming any traits that he has, thank you very much.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome Brandle. I'm from West Yorks too, Bradford to be precise. I am being held against my will in the East Midlands.


----------



## conkerking (Mar 11, 2010)

Loiner said:


> I've dragged the missus across there once or twice recently to experience the delights of Halifax, but secretly to pay a visit to Modellers World in Piece Hall.



Bloody hell, is that still going? I used to go in there when I was a kid.


----------



## jamierd (Mar 11, 2010)

welcome from scotland


----------



## brandle (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks to you all, I know Bradford very well conkerking, many a pint around Bradford, this forum is vast and some great reading, still searching among the gems here for info.Thanks again to you all.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 11, 2010)

Greetings mate. A fan of Hauptmann Brandle of II./JG 3 I note. Good choice.

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## brandle (Mar 11, 2010)

Indeed I am Maximowitz, I try and find out all I can about Kurt Brändle, I also enjoy building his aircraft.....


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 11, 2010)

brandle said:


> Indeed I am Maximowitz, I try and find out all I can about Kurt Brändle, I also enjoy building his aircraft.....



There's more than a few here who like to research their favourites, some for forthcoming books, others just for the knowledge. I'm in the latter category.


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 11, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Don't mind Ian, Brandle, he's harmless - even though he does wearLlincoln Green and lives in the forest!



Its better than wearing Lincoln Green and not living in the forest. 

Personally I live in Hertfordshire or 'Herts' as in Herts Van Rental


----------



## conkerking (Mar 12, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Personally I live in Hertfordshire or 'Herts' as in Herts Van Rental



The famed Dutch particle physicist? He has a brother called Avis...


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 12, 2010)

conkerking said:


> The famed Dutch particle physicist? He has a brother called Avis...



Yes thats right - how DID you know ? 

You must be psychic like Russell Grant - and Mystic Nut-Meg the famous astrologer and footballer


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 12, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> Greetings mate. A fan of Hauptmann Brandle of II./JG 3 I note. Good choice.
> 
> Enjoy the forum.



Wie ist Brandle ? (Brandle Von Brum-Handel)


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 12, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Wie ist Brandle ? (Brandle Von Brum-Handel)




Amazing Research Tool


----------



## conkerking (Mar 13, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Yes thats right - how DID you know ?



I was told by Dr Pearson, a lecturer at Huddersfield Poly in the early 90s.

Outstanding teacher. 8)

Rotten comedian.


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 14, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> Amazing Research Tool



Thank you so much I now know how to use Google


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 14, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Thank you so much I now know how to use Google



Always a pleasure to assist. Soon we'll get you up to speed on other means of gathering information like intelligent dialogue.*

Until then, courtesy of Doug Stankey:

BRÄNDLE, Kurt. 
(DOB: 19.01.12 in Ludwigsburg/Württemberg).
01.06.38 promo to Lt.d.R. 
01.08.39 Oblt., in II./JG 53. 
1940 in 4./JG 53 (to 06.40). 
26.05.40 WIA in a take off collision with a Do 17 at Charleville (Bf 109 E-3). 
07.40 (26.08.40?) Hptm., appt Staffelkapitän 5./JG 53 (to 14.04.42). 
15.04.42 Hptm., appt Kdr. II./JG 3. 
01.07.42 awarded the Ritterkreuz. 
27.08.42 awarded the Eichenlaub to the Ritterkreuz. 
01.03.43 promo to Maj. 
03.11.43 KIA – in Bf 109 G-6 shot down into the sea by P-47 escort fighters while intercepting an attack on Amsterdam by medium bombers. 
Credited with more than 700 combat missions and 180 air victories.

* If you have trouble with the word "intelligent" you can always Google for a definition now can't you?


----------



## conkerking (Mar 14, 2010)

Ladies...


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 14, 2010)

conkerking said:


> Ladies...



Exactly - handbags at dawn - scratch your eyes out


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 14, 2010)

conkerking said:


> I was told by Dr Pearson, a lecturer at Huddersfield Poly in the early 90s. Outstanding teacher. 8) Rotten comedian.



Specialist Subject ? Engineering or similar ?

(maybe the bleeding obvious )


----------



## conkerking (Mar 14, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Specialist Subject ? Engineering or similar ?
> 
> (maybe the bleeding obvious )



Not far off. Textile chemistry.


----------



## Cromwell (Mar 14, 2010)

conkerking said:


> Not far off. Textile chemistry.



Thats actually quite interesting and quite difficult too I imagine

Loads of organic and inorganic polymer chemistry - hours of it - you must have a strong ability to remember facts, not get bored, and maintain your curiosity !


----------



## Loiner (Mar 18, 2010)

conkerking said:


> Ladies...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2010)

Loiner, share the popcorn. I don't know what the 'ell is going on but it sounds interesting.


----------

